# Kevin Porter



## Chien (Dec 3, 2007)

The flower is bigger than the pot
I like its stem. Usually, Kevin Porter has short stem, but the stem on this one is not too short.


----------



## Corbin (Dec 3, 2007)

I kinda like it.


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2007)

It's a nice example. They're often more wonky in the pouch.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it looks just great thanks for sharing. Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2007)

Very Nice Chien!!!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a wonderful flower. What are the parents?


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 3, 2007)

That is soooo nice! I always love the color of this cross. I do have a hard time flowering them.


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a great one. I like that the stem is longer than usual. I think it sets off the flower nicely.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 3, 2007)

gorgeous - good colour, markings, shape, stance and last but not least size - absolutely perfect !!
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 3, 2007)

Best KP I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## paphioland (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing. Nice flower!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 3, 2007)

You have to know I love that one Chien. Please keep those photos coming. It shows us what to strive for :-}


----------



## Roy (Dec 3, 2007)

Kevin Porter - bellatulum x micranthum.
Here in Oz, its been one of the most disappointing crosses of all. I know growers who flowered many plants and thru most of the out because of faults ie deformed. The good ones, like this are great, but too few and far between.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 3, 2007)

Spectacular! If I’d ever thought I had a chance at getting a KP anywhere this nice I’d have sprung for one long ago…I’ve been leery for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 3, 2007)

Spectacular!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2007)

It really is a beauty. You are lucky!


----------



## Hien (Dec 3, 2007)

speechless.:clap:


----------



## Chien (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is my friend's Kevin Porter.
Sometimes a flower can be very attractive even it is still in spike


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2007)

*colours are wonderful -*

this is really a nice one - the ones I.ve seen here are as you said only on short stems . thanks for the photo -
Billie


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

Very pretty the form of this its Paph. congratulations:clap:


----------



## jmarlow1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I love Kevin Porter and you don't see them that often. I would like to get some seedlings or a flask. Any suggestions?


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim, mine was a nice one and I got it from Vintage Orchids. It may or may not be on his website so you could e-mail Bob to see if he's got any left. I don't know of any flasks available.


----------



## jmarlow1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Candice, Thanks for the info. I have not heard of Vintage but I will check it out- I checked your site and I like the entrance to your GH. You have a nice variety of photos on your site.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2007)

Kevin Porters [the plant not the person] seem to be like good size Dollgoldi's, very hard to find.


----------



## Candace (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. Unfortunately, the 2 nice, sculptured trees in front of my g.h. are now empty pots:< They were very expensive and as you know, those are the plants that go to the compost heap in the sky the fastest!!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2007)

wait a minute. does that one have two spikes coming out of the same growth?!


----------



## tan (Dec 8, 2007)

preferred pouch color...
_love it._...


----------



## Chien (Dec 8, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> wait a minute. does that one have two spikes coming out of the same growth?!



Finally, somebody see this factoke:
The color on those two spikes are not the same.....:crazy:


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2007)

Chien, than one is acting like many KP's I've seen.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 8, 2007)

Chien said:


> The color on those two spikes are not the same.....:crazy:



neat. i missed that part. 
at work one week we spent two agonizing days trying to separate coleus by color on two varieties with very similar leaves. then, i finally saw one had a bright green stalk while the other was deep purple...



Roy said:


> Chien, than one is acting like many KP's I've seen.



really? that's not uncommon for KP? crazy!


----------

